# Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?



## fac3l3ss (6. Mai 2011)

*Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Hi, ich habe die aktuelle PCGH Print gelesen und gesehen, dass das PCGH Team bei HWBot auf Platz 1 ist. An diese Stelle einen Glückwunsch! = )
Nur habe ich mal geschaut, und gesehen, dass das PCGH Team nun auf Platz 2 ist : (
Ich möchte nun da auch wie bei Folding@Home meinen Beitrag leisten. Und OC betreibe ich bei meiner PC-HW schon seit ich PCs baue!
Daher würde ich auch gerne "mitbenchen". Nur fehlt mir die HW.
Ich als Schüler habe zwar einen i7-920, aber wenn der mir wegstirbt, kann ich 2 Jahre für einen neuen sparen...
Daher würde ich gerne bei Ebay oder sonstiges günstig alte HW kaufen. Ich würde nur MB, CPU und RAM kaufen und sowas wie SuperPI benchen. So muss ich mir keine teure Grafikkarte(+Kühler) kaufen.
Lohnt dich das? Welche soll ich kaufen?
Und nun zum Extremkühlungsteil:
Welchen Pot soll ich kaufen? (vllt. einen von der8auer?)Wahrscheinlich werde ich dann mit DICE benchen.(Nicht so kalt und nicht flüssig)
Nur hier eine Frage: Was bringt Flüssigstickstoff beim benchen? Sicherlich, es ist noch kälter als DICE, aber sind -80°(ca.) nicht genug? ; )
Und das DICe gibt es doch bei Onlineshops, welche sind da gut und wie lange kann ich das aufbewahren?
Gibt es sonst noch Tipps für Neulinge?
Kann ich zum benchen ein Windows 7, welches nicht aktiviert ist benutzen?(Will mir kein neues kaufen)
Und wie läuft so eine Session dann ab?
________________________________________________
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## p1nk3y (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Erster Tipp, HowTo lesen. ;D
Pots von der8auer sind wohl die besten weit und breit.
Könntest dir auch eine gebrauchte 8800 kaufen oder so.
Es gibt auch einen Bench-Session Bereich.

Ich würde/werde auch gerne mitmachen


----------



## Vaykir (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

das sind aber ziemlich viele frage.
viele von denen kannste dir selber beantworten, wenn du hier im forum bissle rumsuchst. vorallem im hwbo forum und hier im extremkühl forum.

nur sei gesagt: wenn du richtig punkte scheffeln willst, dann wirst du auch viel hardware brauchen. ein oder 2 grafikkarten werden da nicht reichen.
vorteil an der ganzen sache ist natürlich, dass du gekaufte hardware für fast den selben preis wieder verkaufen kannst. also so gut wie kein minus machst. bei guten fängen kannst sogar teurer wieder verkaufen.

für teile, die sich gut zum ocen verwenden lassen, solltest einfach mal bei hwbot in die datenbank gucken. grafikkarten und CPUs, bei denen es am meisten, oder von denen viele ergebnisse drin stehen geben dementsprechend viele punkte. z.b. die 8800er reihe oder eben deinen i7 920.


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

OK, bei Ebay sind die 8800GT's ab 20€ zu haben = ) Vllt. hole ich mir 2 - macht das Sinn?
Und welche Pots sollte ich mir genau kaufen? Ich meine, die von der8auer haben Befestigungen für mehrere Sockel, da würde ich lieber direkt am Anfang etwas Gutes kaufen, dann muss ich nicht zweimal kaufen.
Und er hat ja mehrere aus verschiedenen Materialen im Angebot.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## der8auer (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Hey 

Habe das Thema gerade erst gesehen und bin jetzt zu müde um es ausführlich zu schreiben  Werde dich morgen (bzw. heute) mal bzgl. Pots beraten


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Habe das Thema gerade erst gesehen  und bin jetzt zu müde um es ausführlich zu schreiben  Werde dich  morgen (bzw. heute) mal bzgl. Pots beraten


 Danke! Ich bin auch zu müde 

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

ok ich bin noch wach und versuche dir mal was zusammen zu stellen womit du günstig benchen kannst ..

Für 2D marks (Super Pi,Wprime pifast ) empfiehlt sich ein So 775 Board mit langen fsb ...zb ein Biostar TPower
dazu dann ein paar kleine CPUs ... Celerons oder E2140,E2160,E4300.E6300.E 6400 etc 

Eim paar schnelle rams ....zb Cellshocks dann noch einen Pot für Dice und der Spass kann beginnen.

3D marks ist inzwischen recht Teuer da du dafür zwingend einen schnellen unterbau brauchst (2600k @ 5 ghz +)
Um Erfahrungen zu sammeln und nicht zuviel Geld auszugeben eignen sich 2d marks besser


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ok ich bin noch wach und versuche dir mal was zusammen zu stellen womit du günstig benchen kannst ..
> 
> Für 2D marks (Super Pi,Wprime pifast ) empfiehlt sich ein So 775 Board mit langen fsb ...zb ein Biostar TPower
> dazu dann ein paar kleine CPUs ... Celerons oder E2140,E2160,E4300.E6300.E 6400 etc
> ...


 Ich habe heute ein Asus P5B-V Sockel 775 MB auf meinem Speicher endeckt. Aber leider ist ein Pin des Sockels kaputt : (

MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
Einkaufsliste:
- der8auer CPU Pot - welchen?
- Sockel 775 System MB, Prozzi, RAM
- Falls keine Onboard-Grafik, günstige PCIe GraKa
- Armaflex
- Temperatur-Messer mit aufsteckbaren Fühlern
- Zur Session Isoprophanol oder Ethanol und natürlich DICE. Arctic Silver 5 habe ich noch

Fragen:
- Lohnt sich ein Benchtable? Ich könnte das MB ja einfach auf Pappe oder so legen.
- Wieviel Kilo DICE für so eine CPU-Session?
- Wie ein MB kühlen? Eine extra WaKü ist mir zu teuer. Vllt. einfach Lüfter drauflegen?

666. Beitrag!


----------



## Vaykir (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

die pots von bauer kannst eigl alle nehmen. der neue BEAST wäre natürlich das tier überhaupt 

pin kaputt? in wie fern? abgebrochen oder nur schief. wenn schief, einfach wieder gerade biegen. musste ich auch schon des öfteren machen.

-ansonsten sind die rampage extreme und die asus p5q/p5e3 etc wohl ganz gut, was hohen fsb angeht.
-grafikkarte ist egal ob onboard, pci oder whatever, hauptsache hast bild^^ wichtig ist, dass du zum cpu benchen keinen grafikkarten treiber installiert. nur win7 drauf machen und fertig. danach direkt mit setfsb den fsb erhöhen und benchen. evtl vorher noch nen benchsys zusammenstellen.
-zur grund-iso würde ich knetradiergummi nehmen und dann da drüber noch mit armaflex abdichten => Knetgummi Radierer 127120 Farbig Art Eraser: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren
-temperaturdinger gibts von voltkraft, das K102

benchtable lohnt sich, wenn du viel benchst. geht ja hauptsächlich darum, dass du nen stabilen untergrund hast und die peripherie (festplatte, netzteil etc) schon fest zusammen hast und nur das MB wechseln musst. cool siehts natürlich auch aus.

dice kommt drauf an wie lange und wie viel du benchen willst. für eine cpu reichen vermutlich schon 5-10kg, für nen ganzes wochenende wohl eher 30-50^^

für die mb kühlung werden einfach 2-3 120mm lüfter draufgelegt, am besten so, dass sie die kalte luft, die oben aus dem cpu pot tritt direkt aufs MB blasen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Wegen dem Sockel habe ich mal ein Bild gemacht. Ich hoffe, man kann es erkennen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich frage mich, was denn der Unterschied zwischen den Pots ist?

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Vaykir (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

jaor, denn mal viel spaß dabei 
am besten mit net spitzzange den haken wieder gerade machen.

unterschiede sind meistens nur material und oberfläche.
kupfer ist der bessere wärmeleiter, weswegen er für den unteren teil des pots genommen wird.
oben wird meistens alu genommen oder einfach ne art trichter. dient nur der einfacheren zugabe von ln2.

des weiteren spielt die oberfläche ne rolle. je mehr oberfläche vorhanden ist repsktive mit dem ln2 in berührung kommt, desto schneller und stabiler kann die temperatur gehalten werden.
wenn roman also unten und an den seiten viele bohrungen macht und vllt sogar noch das ein oder andere gewinde, dann vergrößert sich die oberfläche.
allerdings steigt auch der preis.
polierte oberflächen an der unterseite (also der seite, die mit der cpu in berührung kommt) verbessern außerdem die "wärmeübergabe" an der stelle.


----------



## der8auer (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Poliert oder unpoliert hat meiner Erfahrung nach auf die Leistung keinen Einfluss. Sieht zwar toll aus aber das wars dann auch 

Dem Rest kann ich mich ansonsten anschließen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Ich habe gerade einen passenden Intel Core 2 Duo 6300 (2x1.86 GHz) bekommen - mein erstes Opfer : D Ich werde dann mal versuche, den Pin gerade zu biegen.
Einen Pot habe ich mir auch schon organisiert, bald bestelle ich ihn.
Danke nochmal an alle! 

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*



Vaykir schrieb:


> wichtig ist, dass du zum cpu benchen keinen grafikkarten treiber installiert. nur win7 drauf machen und fertig.


 
Pi fast ohne Grakatreiber ist wie Autofahren mit angezogener Handbremse........dafür zwingend einen Grakatreiber installieren 

Wegen deines verbogenen Pins .......ab zum nächten Uhrenmacher ....ist eines seiner leichtesten Übungen den wieder in die richtige Position zu bringen.

Benchtabel ist nur ein Luxusartikel zum benchen.....braucht man nicht wirklich.Wenn du dir Armaflex eh besorgst schneid die ein Stück in der größe des Mobos zurecht und du hast die perfekte Unterlage 

Temperaturfühler brauchst du auch nicht beim benchen mit Dice.


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Pi fast ohne Grakatreiber ist wie Autofahren mit angezogener Handbremse........dafür zwingend einen Grakatreiber installieren
> *OK, wird gemerkt!*
> 
> Wegen deines verbogenen Pins .......ab zum nächten Uhrenmacher ....ist eines seiner leichtesten Übungen den wieder in die richtige Position zu bringen.
> ...


Kann mir bitte jemand den Vorteil von Stickstoff als Kühlmittel gegenüber DICE erklären?
Und warum brauche ich bei DICE die Temperatur nicht messen, aber bei Stickstoff?

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Also da Dice nur -75° hat und CPUs dieses auch ohne Abschaltung schaffen brauchst du kein Temperaturmessgerät.
Ln2 dagegen ist ein wenig kälter -180° und Cpus würden bei der Temperatur abschalten .Daher dosiert man beim einfüllen das Ln 2 so das die Temperatur nicht unter dem Punkt fällt wo die CPU abschaltet.
Und genau dazu braucht man ein Messgerät.

CPUs lassen sich am besten takten kurz vor diesem Punkt der bei jeder CPU woanders liegt (-100° bis ?)
Mit Dice erreicht man das nicht und von daher ist Ln2 besser zum takten

Edit.....lese dich mal hier rein ....klick


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Also da Dice nur -75° hat und CPUs dieses auch ohne Abschaltung schaffen brauchst du kein Temperaturmessgerät.
> Ln2 dagegen ist ein wenig kälter -180° und Cpus würden bei der Temperatur abschalten .Daher dosiert man beim einfüllen das Ln 2 so das die Temperatur nicht unter dem Punkt fällt wo die CPU abschaltet.
> Und genau dazu braucht man ein Messgerät.
> 
> ...


 Das habe ich schon bevor ich diesen Threadt gestartet habe, gelesen 

3dit:
Ich habe hier nur mein reguläres Cooler Master 620W NT für meinen PC.
Ansonsten habe ich ein LC Power(LC6550; die Idioten schreiben gar keine Watt-Zahl auf das NT) und das taugt nicht ja nicht viel 
Also, welches NT sollte ich mir kaufen, damit ein Core 2 Duo auf extremen Taktraten stabil läuft?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## der8auer (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Du kannst dafür jedes hochwertige Netzteil Kaufen von bekannten Herstellern. Also BeQuiet, Corsair, Cougar usw. Würde aber 600W oder mehr empfehlen falls du später auch noch mit GPUs benchen möchtest. Da fällt mir noch was ein  Hast PN!


----------



## p1nk3y (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Wenn ich mein Pot habe werde ich wohl mein bequiet 700w nutzen. Bench-Cpu kommt hoffentlich auch bald, und dann gehts ab


----------



## Jan565 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Ich bin jetzt kein erfahrener Bencher wie der8auer oder True, aber zu Anfang würde auch einfach "billige" Hardware reichen. 

Ich selber habe im 2. Rechner einen E2160 stecken, der selbst unter Luft die 3GHz Packt ohne Probleme, bei mir Streickt das Board auf Grund des FSB. Mit LN2 oder Dice sollte da noch deutlich mehr gehen. Außerdem habe ich kein OC Board als unterbau. 

Auf jeden Fall von mir viel glück! Ich würde auch gerne mal sowas machen, aber mit meinem AMD, denn der geht unter Luft schon sehr gut.


----------



## p1nk3y (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Mit AMD wird schwierig. Die sollen ja alle schon bei recht hohen Teperaturen (manchmal sogar im positiven Bereich) ein Coldbug haben. Oder?


----------



## der8auer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Phenom II CPUs (er hat einen 955er in der Signatur stehen) gehen selbst noch unter -200°C. Bei älteren AMD CPUs hast aber Recht.


----------



## p1nk3y (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Ok. Gefährliches Halbwissen.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

oha, pifast braucht nen grafikkartentrieber. das wird gleich mal notiert. erklärt zudem auch, warum ich im pifast bench in relation zu den anderen so wenig punkte habe.
bencht man dann pifast aufm 3d os?

phenom II ham geringen CB? auch notiert, dann muss meiner wohl auch mal ran. bei dem geilen mainboard sicher ne spaßige angelegenheit.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Ja für PiFast auf jeden Fall Grafikkartentreiber. (Kein Treiber bringt ja eh nur bei SuperPi n bisschen)

Wenn du keinen Treiber drauf hast, soll auch minimieren was bringen. ( Wobei da der Grafikkartentreiber sicherlich einfacher und effizienter ist )


----------



## theLamer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

btw den Thread grad erst gesehen aber auch z.B. für CPU-Z ist Stickstoff absolute Pflicht, -80°C warmes DICE is way too warm.... die CMs heizen mehr als alles andere 
Alles über 7 GHz ist mit DICE unmöglich, wahrscheinlich nichtmal 6,5 GHz bei CMs sind mit DICE drin.
Für alles andere S775 gebenche ist DICE aber zum Einstig erstmal sehr nice.
Falls du an ner 7 GHz pretested CPU interessert bist, schreib mir einfach ne PN, hab 5-6 Stück davon


----------



## C43Z42 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Würde mich auch gern etwas intensiver mit dme OCen beschäftigen. Bisher ist da noch nicht viel passiert, außer dass ich dem Heimpc @H2O etwas aufpoliert habe. Wollte für erste DICE-Gehversuche einfach mal (möglichst)billig Hardware kaufen und die etwas Quälen (hätte trotzdem gern ein Board das auch zu gebrauchen ist deswegen möglichstbillig halt  ). Dachte auch an LGA775 ... Die Pentium Dualcore E21** sollen ja recht dankbar sein habe ich gehört?

Könntet ihr mir Boards und CPUs empfehlen?

schon mal dickes Danke


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

für 775 cpus auf jeden fall das rampag extreme oder die p5q/p5e3 deluxe/premium whatever bzw mainboard mit hohem fsb (>600).


----------



## theLamer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

P5E3 Premium is der Allrounder überhaupt und eig für alles gut.... wenn man denn eins bekommt 
Siehe hier z.B. 718 MHz FSB TaPaKaH's 718.12 MHz Reference Clock run with P5E3 Premium/WiFi-AP @n (REX Gold is 710 MHz)
CPU-Z WR mit 8211 MHz ebenso, bei den kleineren CPUs stehts dem Rampage Extreme auch in nix nach z.B. sowas hier 

Das is echt nen Traumboard... ich such schon länger eins aber leider noch viel seltener als die Rampage Extremes


----------



## Chrissi (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Also für 110 ist eins bei eBay drin:

ASUS P5E3 PCI PCIe Sound S/PDIF FiWi Raid +Zub OVP VK43 | eBay


----------



## prost (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Das ist doch nur das "normale" ohne Premium oder?
Für 108 Pfund + 25 Pfund Versand gibts ein P5E3 Premium aus China


----------



## C43Z42 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Danke schon mal für die Tipps bisher.

Ist des P5E3 Premium die ~150 euronen wircklich wert? oO

Wie schauts mit dne CPUs aus? 
Lieg ich da für den Anfang mit Pentium E21**/5***/6*** erstmal richtig?


----------



## Chrissi (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Wenn das aus China dann nach 2 Monaten ankommt oder überhaupt durch den Zoll geht. Bei eBay ist glaubich noch eins drin.


----------



## theLamer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

@chrissi Das is kein P5E3 Premium!


----------



## Chrissi (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Das hab ich nicht gesehen. Aber nen Rampage Extreme für 100 ist drin, das ist ja auch sehr gut.


----------



## theLamer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Schon, aber dann brauchst du für CPU-Z global noch nen anderes Board (ASUS Commando oder P5B Deluxe oder P5E3 Premium oder sowas), da das REX für CMs suckt (meistens). Aber will ja auch nicht jeder CM benchen, also nen gutes REX zu haben is auch sehr viel wert!


----------



## DopeLex (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Schon, aber dann brauchst du für CPU-Z global noch nen anderes Board (ASUS Commando oder P5B Deluxe oder P5E3 Premium oder sowas)...


 
Interessiert mit der neuen hwbot Rev.4 eh keinen mehr - nur mal so just for info. Da gibt es für CPU-z keine Global-Points mehr so wie es aussieht.  

Wäre dann nur noch was um den eigenen "Hieper" zu befriedigen - da muss man dann sehen ob einem das der Aufwand mit dem PreTesting und LN2 wert ist. 

Für alle günstigen S775 CPU's ala Pentium DualCore und Core 2 Duo (Conroe) reicht in der Regel auch ein günstiges ASUS oder Gigabyte Board. Da kommt man mit Dice und SS gut aus - und kann sich ein vernünftiges Board holen, sobald man Erfahrung hat. Nichts ist ärgerlicher als bei ersten Gehversuchen direkt auf die Fresse zu fallen und dann nen 150€ Board in den Schrott zu hauen.


----------



## theLamer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Ja lol gut dass meine einzigen global Points von CPU-Z stammen


----------



## DopeLex (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Finde ich auch bescheiden schön - frage mich auch was der Mist soll - zumal man gerade dafür nicht Unmengen an Kohle für den "goldenen Chip" raushauen muss. Ist zwar aufwand ohne Ende - aber von den Global-Points hatte man wenigstens auch auf Dauer was.


----------



## p1nk3y (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

So, also paar CPU'S hab ich jetzt rangeschafft. (3Celeron's, 3Pentium's) Wenn ich Board und Pot (hoffentlich bald!! ) wird erstmal ordentlich gebencht~


----------



## der8auer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*



p1nk3y schrieb:


> So, also paar CPU'S hab ich jetzt rangeschafft. (3Celeron's, 3Penium's) Wenn ich Board und Pot (hoffentlich bald!! ) wird erstmal ordentlich gebencht~


 
Keine Sorge der Pot kommt bald


----------



## C43Z42 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

scheinst ja gut zu verkaufen? 
Könnt einem fast so vorkommen als würden die wie am Schnürchen raus gehn.

PS. Ich hoffe doch dass nicht nur seiner bald da ist! ;oP


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*



p1nk3y schrieb:


> So, also paar CPU'S hab ich jetzt rangeschafft. (3Celeron's, 3Penium's) Wenn ich Board und Pot (hoffentlich bald!! ) wird erstmal ordentlich gebencht~


 Darf ich fragen, welchen Pot du dir käufst?

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## p1nk3y (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Hab den (einzig verfügbaren Pot) DoubleImpact Pot für GPU und CPU gekauft.
Freu mich schon tierisch drauf. :3


----------



## der8auer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> scheinst ja gut zu verkaufen?
> Könnt einem fast so vorkommen als würden die wie am Schnürchen raus gehn.
> 
> PS. Ich hoffe doch dass nicht nur seiner bald da ist! ;oP


 
Am Samstag gehen 5 Pots raus


----------



## C43Z42 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

@fac3l3ss 						
schülerbudgetmaximum ist der spec.Op vollalu gewesen 

@*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/532-der8auer.html*der8auer
na dann weiterhin gute Geschäfte!


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> @fac3l3ss
> schülerbudgetmaximum ist der spec.Op vollalu gewesen
> 
> @der8auer
> na dann weiterhin gute Geschäfte!


 Ich kaufe mir auch einen SpecOps-Pot : D

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## p1nk3y (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> @fac3l3ss
> schülerbudgetmaximum ist der spec.Op vollalu gewesen


 Geburtstag 8)
Mal ne dumme Frage. Warum sind bei HWbot keine Ergebnisse für Grakas der GF 7xxx Serie und älter?


----------



## LosUltimos (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Hm, also wenn ich suche finde ich welche, zb. GeForce 6800 GT videocard oder GeForce 7900 GT videocard


----------



## p1nk3y (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Bei Rankings sehe ich da keine Ergebnisse...


----------



## LosUltimos (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Du schaust ja nicht hoffentlich bei 3D Mark Vantage oder?
Weil beim 01, 03, 05, 06 und Aquamark sehe ich Ergebnisse.


----------



## p1nk3y (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Oh, fail meinerseits. Ich hab garnicht den angegebenen Bench gesehen -.-


----------



## prost (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Entschuldigung das ich mich hier noch reinquetsche aber ich hätte auch eine Frage:
Wenn man erst mal Celeron D's (zur Übung) extrem übertakten möchte braucht man doch ein Board mit P965-Chipset oder?
Der P35/P45 unterstützt die doch nicht? Könntet ihr mir ein gutes P965-Mainboard empfehlen? Danke


----------



## p1nk3y (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Am besten guckst bei HWbot, mit welchen Boards die benchen. 
Einfach deine CPU bei Processors iengeben und Ergebniss anzeigen lassen  (2D Ranking  )
Btw ich hab auch 3 neue Celeron für 5Euros bekommen 8)
Jetzt fehlt nurnoch der Pot, der hoffentlich morgen ankommt


----------



## theLamer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*



p1nk3y schrieb:


> Am besten guckst bei HWbot, mit welchen Boards die benchen.
> Einfach deine CPU bei Processors iengeben und Ergebniss anzeigen lassen  (2D Ranking  )
> Btw ich hab auch 3 neue Celeron für 5Euros bekommen 8)
> Jetzt fehlt nurnoch der Pot, der hoffentlich morgen ankommt


 Sag doch einfach Asus Commando wenn er nach einem guten P965 fragt 
Anstatt hier 5 Zeilen mir nix zu posten


----------



## p1nk3y (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Asus Commando.


----------



## prost (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Jah das habe ich auch schon gesehen, allerdings gibts das nirgends mehr (und wenn, isses wahrscheinlich teuer) 
Würde sich für den Anfang auch ein P5B Deluxe eignen? das gibts gebraucht ja relativ günstig. 
Wie schaut es eigentlich bei Gigabyte-Boards aus? Gibt es da welche mit P965 die man empfehlen kann?


----------



## der8auer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Für den Anfang reicht das P5B Deluxe auf jeden Fall


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

ich kann dir auch noch einen Celeron mit sensationellen 850MHz anbieten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*



prost schrieb:


> Entschuldigung das ich mich hier noch reinquetsche aber ich hätte auch eine Frage:
> Wenn man erst mal Celeron D's (zur Übung) extrem übertakten möchte braucht man doch ein Board mit P965-Chipset oder?
> Der P35/P45 unterstützt die doch nicht? Könntet ihr mir ein gutes P965-Mainboard empfehlen? Danke


 
Intel garantiert keine Unterstützung bei P35/P45, aber viele Boardhersteller machen es in Eigenregie. Da sich am Verbindungsprotokoll nichts geändert hat, gibt es keinen Grund, warum es nicht funktionieren sollte - Intel spart einfach Supportkosten. Mein Gigabyte EP45T z.B. ist sogar für die allerersten FSB533 Billig-Prescotts freigegeben.


----------



## prost (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Geht das mit dem P5Q (deluxe) auch? In der Kompabilitätsliste von Asus steht bei den Celerons N/A...
Wenn es geht könnte ich mir ja auch gleich das P5Q holen, weil es für das Übertakten von C2D's besser geeignet ist oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Chipsatztechnisch sollte das kein Problem sein, aber wenn Asus den entsprechenden Mikrocode nicht ins BIOS packt, wird es Erkennungsprobleme geben, ggf. startet das ganze gar nicht. Zur Eignung Celeron-kompatibler Boards für C2D kann ich nichts sagen (meinen E5300 krieg ich nichtmal stabil auf FSB330 ) - habe da aber oft den Eindruck, dass Leute 2 (Asus) Boards ausprobieren und das bessere als ultimative Lösung anpreisen.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

@prost 

Warum machst du es dir so schwierig ?.....schau im Bot in der Datenbank nach den CPUs und mit welchen Board die jeweils gebencht wurden.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Ja mit den 775 boards is das manchmal so ne sache. die CMs z.b. laufen net aufm Rampage extreme, wohl aber auf nem P5E3 Premium.
Aber warum?


----------



## True Monkey (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

naja ...ich habe dafür ein P5E 64 Ws Evolution


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*



C43Z42 schrieb:


> @fac3l3ss
> schülerbudgetmaximum ist der spec.Op vollalu gewesen
> 
> @*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/532-der8auer.html*der8auer
> na dann weiterhin gute Geschäfte!


 der8auer hatte noch 2 SpecOps Pots - den einen hast du, den anderen habe jetzt ich 
Bis zur ersten Session dauert es aber noch.
An dieser Stelle nochmal danke an alle, die mir geholfen haben! 
Falls ich später noch mehr Fragen habe, werde ich sie wieder hier stellen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## watercooled (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Also ich glaube für die CPU wäre ein E8400 recht gut, die gingen damals wie hölle


----------



## PornoStyle (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Echt spannend was zu lesen ist 
Naja werde vielleicht auch noch irgendwann sowas machen aber erstmal meine ausbildung anfangen und dan schauen

Hab grad noch ein E8600 und n Asus formula maximus extrem verbaut^^ @4.2GHZ mit wakü

aber was man bei pcgh sieht ist echt krank ab und zu


----------



## Lolm@n (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

mal ne frage was sind CM Bench 

MfG


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Cedar Mill

Cedar Mill ist im Grunde ein in 65 nm gefertigter Prescott 2M und besitzt auch dessen Merkmale und Funktionen. Die CPU erschien Anfang 2006 und stellt die letzte CPU der Pentium-4-Reihe dar.

Quelle


----------



## Lolm@n (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

ach so 

und wo bekommt man gute 775 Boards her um genau zu sein wäre ich an einem Rampage Extreme sehr interessiert... aber wenn es gleich gute gibt wäre das auch ok...

hab hier mal ein such threat eröffnet.. in der bucht findet man gar nichts 

MfG


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Alternativ zum rampage kannst du auch nach einem Asus P5e64 Ws Evolution oder Biostar Tpower 45 ausschau halten


----------



## p1nk3y (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Vielleicht findest du ja auch bei Ebay etwas.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*



p1nk3y schrieb:


> Vielleicht findest du ja auch bei Ebay etwas.





> ... in der bucht findet man gar nichts.


 
Merkste was?


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche günstige HW zum extremen Übertakten?*

Also ein Board habe ich wohl gefunden 

Ein grosses Dankeschön an der8auer 

MfG


----------

